# Flash



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Love all my babies and think they are beautimus. But there is just something about Flash. When folks come and visit the cameras start clickin. He's just photogenic I guess. Love his eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's a cutie!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks he's rotten.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hes very pretty!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is handsome , thats for sure  Are you going to keep him ?


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

He will die on my farm!!!!! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a cutie.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

cteague said:


> He will die on my farm!!!!! Lol


Guess that's a yes , your keeping him :slapfloor:


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep trickyroo I am. He and Billy were my first goats ever. And they were bottle babies. No way they will be leaving. Lol


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

He looks like he knows it too! Nice markings. I really like how the white speckles into the black.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

He's a beauty.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

